# How to set up 5.1 computer speakers?



## darussiaman

Are there any general guidelines? Are 5.1 speakers typically nailed to walls or something? 

I'm considering getting the Logitech G51 set, by the way. 

Thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99

darussiaman said:


> Are there any general guidelines? Are 5.1 speakers typically nailed to walls or something?
> 
> I'm considering getting the Logitech G51 set, by the way.
> 
> Thanks



You can put them however you want. You don't have to put them on the wall. I just have them where they should be on my computer - rear right and left are behind me, center is on top of my LCD, and the front left and right are on either side of my LCD. The subwoofer is below my desk.

I have the G51's and I highly recommend them. They're great for a beginning 5.1 system. Just be sure you have a 5.1 or 7.1 sound card because the Matrix Mode sucks.


----------



## darussiaman

I see. But if i wanted to hang them on a wall, would it be easy? Do your satellites on your G51 set have some kind of devices on the back specifically for the sake of hanging them on a wall? You know, like LCD's might come equipped with VESA mounts, so all the user has to do is provide the nails/screws. Is there something analogous on those speakers?


----------



## voyagerfan99

darussiaman said:


> I see. But if i wanted to hang them on a wall, would it be easy? Do your satellites on your G51 set have some kind of devices on the back specifically for the sake of hanging them on a wall? You know, like LCD's might come equipped with VESA mounts, so all the user has to do is provide the nails/screws. Is there something analogous on those speakers?



The base stands on the satellites have a screw holding them together. All you do is unscrew it and flip it around 180" screw it back on. The base has a notch you can use to hang it on a screw.

If you want some pictures, I'll take come.


----------



## gamerman4

It is best that surround speakers be high up (so there is less to interfere with the acoustics) so put them on stands if you aren't going to nail them up. I have my speakers (z5500) on stands about ear level.


----------



## darussiaman

Okay, thanks for the info. No pictures needed; I decided to buy them so I will just find out =). Sounds simple enough, though.


----------



## voyagerfan99

darussiaman said:


> Okay, thanks for the info. No pictures needed; I decided to buy them so I will just find out =). Sounds simple enough, though.



Enjoy and just be sure to get a good 5.1/7.1 card like a SoundBlaster Audigy.


----------



## joelmagar

(5.1 system) i personally like to watch a lot of movies so i like to place my front speakers next to my monitors-ish and have the other two just behind my head


----------

